
FBI leans on forensic software maker to crack terrorist iPhone - jamescustard
http://www.engadget.com/2016/03/23/fbi-asks-cellebrite-to-help-crack-iphone/
======
a3n
Apple is damned if they do and damned if they don't. Now there will be an
exploit that they had the chance to control but no longer can. And the phone
will still be cracked (I assume).

